# cringe



## RadkeRonnie

How can I say "to cringe" in Korean?

In Episode 44 of 화성인 바이러스, they show two guys who have body pillows with anime characters on them. They want to get married to body pillows. They go to a restaurant and they order food for themselves and for their body pillows. They pretend to feed soup to their body pillows. They ask the waitress to bring two extra forks for their body pillows. They talk about their body pillows like they're real people.

There's a video on Youtube showing part of the episode. I want to say "watching that video makes me cringe."

Can I say "그 영상을 보면 *오그라*한다"?


----------



## Kross

We'd usually say for that situation, (손 발이) 오그라든다/오글거린다.


----------



## yonh

Or you can say 보기(가) 민망하다 if you don't want it to sound slangy.


----------



## RadkeRonnie

Thanks for the help everyone!


----------

